# PCB Bound!!!!



## biggabuck (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally the time has come me and my crew are off to PCB for a week of eating and drinking! Oh yea and alittle fishing with Capt Leake. Man im i pumped we are taking the laptop this year so ill let yall know how it is down there. Also we are going out Tues or Wed on One of Capt Anderson's boat for a 1\2 Day always had pretty good luck so maybe this year will pay off too.   See yall Mike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> Finally the time has come me and my crew are off to PCB for a week of eating and drinking! Oh yea and alittle fishing with Capt Leake. Man im i pumped we are taking the laptop this year so ill let yall know how it is down there. Also we are going out Tues or Wed on One of Capt Anderson's boat for a 1\2 Day always had pretty good luck so maybe this year will pay off too.   See yall Mike



Best of luck to ya Mike, hopefully you'll hit the tides just right for the Redfish bite!!  Tell Justin Quack sez HIGH!!!

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## stev (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck on your adventure .Hope you catch a lot of fish .Bring me 2 boxes of oysters back if they are to be had .


----------



## fishbit (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck on the fishing....federal waters(9 miles from shore) are closed all the way to the cape.
http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/BP_OilSpill_FisheryClosureMap_062810.pdf


----------



## Money man (Jul 3, 2010)

Biggabuck, tell Justin that MM and his boys said hi also. I am ready to get back down there as I type this now.

I hope you land some stinkin monsters!


----------



## stev (Jul 3, 2010)

well wheres the fish


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 3, 2010)

Bring us back some tar balls.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2010)

While your at it,check out the county pier and see if it is done! Tip, Get the stearn spots on the half day trip!


----------



## RTH (Jul 4, 2010)

I went with Capt. Leake back on the 24th after reading about HOQ's trip with him. All I have to say  is WOW and hang on tight because Justin will have you on the fish.


----------



## Money man (Jul 5, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> While your at it,check out the county pier and see if it is done! Tip, Get the stearn spots on the half day trip!



If the county pier is the pier at Pier park, across from the shopping area kind of on the west end, the pier is open but the front stores are not yet done.


----------



## captbrian (Jul 5, 2010)

That's the city pier at pier park, the county pier is in the area o the old miracle strip park.  It opened this past weekend!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry guys been real busy doing the things you do at the beach!!! Just got back from a little fishin this mornin but had no luck. Beach's are great!! Its alittle cloudy but it still better than being at work. Going out tomorrow on the first real trip hope to let yall know how it goes.  See ya Mike


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 8, 2010)

captbrian said:


> That's the city pier at pier park, the county pier is in the area o the old miracle strip park.  It opened this past weekend!!!



Thanx!


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 10, 2010)

Man we had a great trip!! Caught a few snappers yesterday morning. And then after a little communication problem yesterday evening we had a great trip with Capt Justin leake. Yall this guy worked his tail off to get us on the fish. But the wind didnt work in our favor.But as we all know sometimes things just dont workout. But we will fish together again. Thanks Justin for a great trip. This fish is 32 in long and about 20 Lbs or so!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> Man we had a great trip!! Caught a few snappers yesterday morning. And then after a little communication problem yesterday evening we had a great trip with Capt Justin leake. Yall this guy worked his tail off to get us on the fish. But the wind didnt work in our favor.But as we all know sometimes things just dont workout. But we will fish together again. Thanks Justin for a great trip. This fish is 32 in long and about 20 Lbs or so!!



NICE red!!!

I'm guessing it wasn't the wind, but the tide??


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 11, 2010)

biggabuck said:


> Man we had a great trip!! Caught a few snappers yesterday morning. And then after a little communication problem yesterday evening we had a great trip with Capt Justin leake. Yall this guy worked his tail off to get us on the fish. But the wind didnt work in our favor.But as we all know sometimes things just dont workout. But we will fish together again. Thanks Justin for a great trip. This fish is 32 in long and about 20 Lbs or so!!



Nice fish Did he come from the beach side of the jetties?


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 11, 2010)

No i think it was the wind to start with then we were there so long the tide came into play also. Yes it came from the beach side of the jetties.


----------



## LYNN (Jul 27, 2010)

*Got back Saturday the 24th*

Got 2 legal limits of Snapper and lots of throwbacks that we were up to 20"(16 is legal). Fished 1 1/2 days.  1 Grouper and 2 sharks. Capt. Donny and Keith on Longshot pus us on 'em. No oil but Fed waters closed out beyond 9 miles


----------

